# weber wireless.....



## chefrob (Sep 14, 2009)

anyone have any thoughts on one of these.....just got one and seems to do the job.


----------



## blackened (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one and haven't had any issues. The probe has stayed true, and the range is as advertised. 

I also have an et-73 and the range on the Weber blows it away..


----------



## linescum (Sep 14, 2009)

i've had three of them and they all ended in the trash


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 15, 2009)

I had one and it died last week after not even a year,now looking at getting a ET-73 sent across the pond,I would never buy another Weber.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a Maverick ET-901 and 2 Taylor 1470s


----------



## 3montes (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got one and use it when I have more than one piece of meat on the smoker. Otherwise I just use the ET-73 over the Weber. It's allright but it dosen't give you the adjustability of the Maverick. you can only use the well done setting for pork and poultry on the Weber I beleive.
You don't set the Weber by degrees you set it by desired level of doneness. Rare, med. rare, medium and well.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm more interested in durability and accuracy. as a chef i could care less when an instrument tells me when something is done. i have cooper digital stick therms and a pelouze thermal couple so temps are all i really need to determine what i consider done. i have always pulled my prime ribs at 115-120.....the heath dept would freak if they found out. i do like the wireless deal so i don't have to open the door to stick a temp. the weber one looks like the Oregon Scientific one.....anyone know if this is the same manufacturer? thx for the input!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hav you tested it yet?? Thats the only way to find out if it accurate or not. I don;t have one of those but if it's true then maybe if I need another one I'll keep it in mind. Thanks


----------



## kookie (Sep 15, 2009)

I have two Oregon scientific brand ones that are identical to your weber one. Great units...............


----------



## chefrob (Sep 16, 2009)

i've used my cooper stick therm against it and it is pretty close....i have not checked it against my themocouple. i have not checked it in ice water like i do to calibrate my thermometers yet.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 16, 2009)

thx..........have you had it very long?


----------



## kookie (Sep 16, 2009)

NP...........Got both of them this summer. I picked them up at a thift store here, one was brand new and the other one has been used alittle. I haven't gotten to use them yet. But they look like they are well built and should last a long time...........


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 9, 2009)

Directions to mine have disappeared. I can't go more than 12-15 feet from the remote before it loses the signal. Is this normal?

I think I should have gotten a Taylor


----------



## chefrob (Dec 9, 2009)

i think there is a reset button....need to dig mine out.


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought one recently and am happy so far, its a good guideline. I do want a thermapen for absolute temp.


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Have the exact same thermo - only mine says "Extech" - BIL has same thermo but different name on it. So different companies are buying these and re-naming them.

That being said I have had no problems with mine at all - I use in conjunction with my maverick et-73 and it's nice to have it as a back up just in case.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the weber as well.  If it quits working, as in no received signal:  Did you just remove and insert new batteries?  Be sure to do the reset trick.  It's amazing what you can find out if you just read the instructions.  I know this from personal experience 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but it works just fine now.  Gotta get a ET-73 now.


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine died an early death as well.  I now have a Taylor and another (can't remember the brand).  Both seem to be working well.


----------



## blzafour (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the same unit as in the pic above. If you have a problem with it make sure you hit the reset button on the inside of the sensor and the main unit.


You will go through probes!! Make sure the probe is not the problem before throwing it in the garbage. I am on my 3rd or 4th probe.... the tip of the probe is sensitive.

I have had mine for about 3 years now and am still using it.... Just make sure you try the reset buttons!

Blza


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2009)

Ive been wrapping whatever is exposed in the smoker with aluminum foil. It keeps the smoke off of the cable and exposed probe.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 14, 2009)

anyone have any thoughts on one of these.....just got one and seems to do the job.


----------



## blackened (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one and haven't had any issues. The probe has stayed true, and the range is as advertised. 

I also have an et-73 and the range on the Weber blows it away..


----------



## linescum (Sep 14, 2009)

i've had three of them and they all ended in the trash


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 15, 2009)

I had one and it died last week after not even a year,now looking at getting a ET-73 sent across the pond,I would never buy another Weber.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a Maverick ET-901 and 2 Taylor 1470s


----------



## 3montes (Sep 15, 2009)

I've got one and use it when I have more than one piece of meat on the smoker. Otherwise I just use the ET-73 over the Weber. It's allright but it dosen't give you the adjustability of the Maverick. you can only use the well done setting for pork and poultry on the Weber I beleive.
You don't set the Weber by degrees you set it by desired level of doneness. Rare, med. rare, medium and well.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 15, 2009)

i'm more interested in durability and accuracy. as a chef i could care less when an instrument tells me when something is done. i have cooper digital stick therms and a pelouze thermal couple so temps are all i really need to determine what i consider done. i have always pulled my prime ribs at 115-120.....the heath dept would freak if they found out. i do like the wireless deal so i don't have to open the door to stick a temp. the weber one looks like the Oregon Scientific one.....anyone know if this is the same manufacturer? thx for the input!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hav you tested it yet?? Thats the only way to find out if it accurate or not. I don;t have one of those but if it's true then maybe if I need another one I'll keep it in mind. Thanks


----------



## kookie (Sep 15, 2009)

I have two Oregon scientific brand ones that are identical to your weber one. Great units...............


----------



## chefrob (Sep 16, 2009)

i've used my cooper stick therm against it and it is pretty close....i have not checked it against my themocouple. i have not checked it in ice water like i do to calibrate my thermometers yet.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 16, 2009)

thx..........have you had it very long?


----------



## kookie (Sep 16, 2009)

NP...........Got both of them this summer. I picked them up at a thift store here, one was brand new and the other one has been used alittle. I haven't gotten to use them yet. But they look like they are well built and should last a long time...........


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 9, 2009)

Directions to mine have disappeared. I can't go more than 12-15 feet from the remote before it loses the signal. Is this normal?

I think I should have gotten a Taylor


----------



## chefrob (Dec 9, 2009)

i think there is a reset button....need to dig mine out.


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

I bought one recently and am happy so far, its a good guideline. I do want a thermapen for absolute temp.


----------



## igolf2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Have the exact same thermo - only mine says "Extech" - BIL has same thermo but different name on it. So different companies are buying these and re-naming them.

That being said I have had no problems with mine at all - I use in conjunction with my maverick et-73 and it's nice to have it as a back up just in case.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the weber as well.  If it quits working, as in no received signal:  Did you just remove and insert new batteries?  Be sure to do the reset trick.  It's amazing what you can find out if you just read the instructions.  I know this from personal experience 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but it works just fine now.  Gotta get a ET-73 now.


----------



## dirt guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine died an early death as well.  I now have a Taylor and another (can't remember the brand).  Both seem to be working well.


----------



## blzafour (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the same unit as in the pic above. If you have a problem with it make sure you hit the reset button on the inside of the sensor and the main unit.


You will go through probes!! Make sure the probe is not the problem before throwing it in the garbage. I am on my 3rd or 4th probe.... the tip of the probe is sensitive.

I have had mine for about 3 years now and am still using it.... Just make sure you try the reset buttons!

Blza


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2009)

Ive been wrapping whatever is exposed in the smoker with aluminum foil. It keeps the smoke off of the cable and exposed probe.


----------

